# SHOOTING TOO FAR



## LOUISIANA BOY (Nov 9, 2009)

Went to Farmington Bay this evening to enjoy a little duck hunting and there were too many people. Im not mad that there was alot of people enjoying the hunt but too many hunters trying to shoot ducks way way too high up. It's Crazy to think your gonna hit one that high up. It was funny at first but then it got old quick. We were just watching them ducks get up off the pond and right before they get to the dike they start flying higher. They know what's up. Maybe better luck next time.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to farmington bay! Or any dike for that matter. Don't sweat it cause if those guys didn't get to shoot at something they might start creeping into the marsh!


----------



## LOUISIANA BOY (Nov 9, 2009)

You got that right. Lol


----------



## Rico (Oct 12, 2009)

Last night was the first time we have ever been out the dike in unit 1 at farmington. It was alomost comical to see how many people were sitting there shoulder to should waiting to shout at anything that flew over. We watched some guys shoot at least 40 shells at ducks that I wouldnt have even raised my gun at. The sad thing is that by pure luck they will hit a duck that is way too high and then that just encourages them more.


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

I was also there the other evening for my first time as well. Ive been duck hunting for 19 years and have never seen anything like that circus. Ducks 300yds in the air and people would start shooting as if they were 20yds off the barrel. They would hit ducks and not even put forth the effort to look for them. I will never go back to farmington ever again. We talked to some guys when we were leaving and they couldnt belive we were leaving so early, we told them that we werent used to pass shooting and that everybody was shooting at them to high, they responded by saying that they were actually low that day and it was some of the best duck hunting they had seen. We dont kill a ton of ducks but when im duck hunting or hunting anything im looking for high precentage shots. One shot kills, or the best shot I can get. I love to hunt ducks, I like hunting ducks better then any big game, but I dont consider that duck hunting. When I think of duck hunting I think of them close, feet down and coming into the decoys.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't yell, hang on, they're probably using lead.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Farmington aint the only place like that. Howard slough is the same way. I think it is just so easy to just go walk out and shoot "at" birds that every idiot that can buy a gun goes out there. They don't have a clue!!

I wouldn't give up on Farmington or any other place like it. You just have to get away from them. There is some awesome duck hunting but you have to get away from the dike shooters!!
Nother wrong with pass shooting but your gun doesn't gain any range while shooting straight up!!


----------



## coot killer (Nov 13, 2009)

I hunt there every weekend I go far and spend the day all the skybusters go home early stay away from unit 1 and the hunting is good


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Is there places up there where you can walk in and decoy birds? we where told about a spot but it didnt look like it would be very productive and when we heard all the shooting we thought that was the spot. We didnt realize they were shooting at birds 300yds in the air. Im not looking for anybodys spot, I would just like to know if you can actually walk in and decoy birds up there, just some encouragement. Because I will spend the time to figure it out if there are places like this. If not and its always people every 50ft. then im done with it. Thanks


----------



## coot killer (Nov 13, 2009)

I use to go to the doug miller unit before it was doug miller with a wagon did good out there but spend the day


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

About how far do you usually have to walk to get away from the people? we were told to go about a mile and we would be good. Im not afraid of walking we walk about a mile were we regularly hunt. I hunt some very good spots and we do quite well, we were just interested in some new places but so far we are 0 for 3.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Don't yell, hang on, they're probably using lead.


A poor attempt at humor.

Seriously, some use lead shot shells, I have picked up many empties This may account for some long range shots and kills observed on the marsh.


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

As high as these guys were shooting you would have to use a high powered rifle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ruddy said:


> As high as these guys were shooting you would have to use a high powered rifle.


 O-|-O


----------



## coot killer (Nov 13, 2009)

If you are looking for a new spot look at google map i have found some good pot holes on there also found how to get to ogden bay and ether places


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah like coot killer said you need to get away from unit 1 and all the dike idiots!
Which means it is a bit of a walk to do that. Like he said, spend the day. I'd just forget those dikes unless you walk really far? Get in the marsh and you should be ok.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

ruddy said:


> As high as these guys were shooting you would have to use a high powered rifle.


Did you check, they might have been!! It wouldn't suprise me and they'd have a better chance of hitting them too!!


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

But to get away from the dikes will I need a boat? because I dont have acsess to a boat. We walk in everywhere we go. But that is a good idea I will take a look at google map. Should we just stay away from the dike that borders the rest pond or are all the dikes like this? do the ducks avoid all the dikes? thanks again I really apreciate your help.


----------



## coot killer (Nov 13, 2009)

You dont need a boat park at the same place as the skybusters do but go to the south past the littel uninproved ramp walk tell there is a road that heads west go over the canal head down there you can get out there hunt the same birds the boats do I have a boat and some times it sittes home so i can go out there


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

That was the spot we were told about, I just think we got impatient when we heard all of the shooting. I will next time go farther to get away from all the people. Thanks for the information and we will give it another try hopefully with better results.


----------

